# Friday Avalon 23/11/07



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Heading back to Avalon tomorrow this time I will get there before the sun gets up. Launching at Avalon boat ramp at 5:00am 5:30am at the latest. Age, Poddy and anyone else is welcome to tag along.

Plan of attack is heading out to the middle and anchor up and try for some Gummy then later head for the Quarry for the Snaps and Ting. Depending on the wind.


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Gonefish'n,
I'll be there. See you tomorrow.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry gents, Avalon just a little far for me as I'm now hooked into working tommorrow night. I'm going to run the Cook, I haven't been there for a bit so I'm not sure what's about. Good luck at Avalon....lets hope we get amongst em


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Good luck Rob. Haven't been there for a while myself, will be interested in your report.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cheers Kelly, I can already report I got hooked into working a night shift like a dumb and stinkin snook taking a lure! "Trail, trail, trail...it seems to have hooks but it could be worth it" I seem to remeber thinking. Apparently the snook has 10 more IQ points and better breath! But that leave starts Thursday, and that's me saving grace


----------

